#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Theys: Log Data Acquisition and Quality Control

## ledlou

Now, I ask for help.
Does anybody have this book??

Thx and regards,


ledlouSee More: Theys: Log Data Acquisition and Quality Control

----------


## OBond

Dear Ledlou,
   I've got no book by Theys You want but I can put out here "Wireline Log Quality Control Reference Manual":
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Regards

----------

